# Skin Tag Removal - our general surgeons



## maine4me

One of our general surgeons removed 60 skin tags from a patient during the same session.  When this was originally billed the 11200 and 11201 with 4 units was billed.  Medicare has denied this stating that because it was reported with 4 units.  Now my question is should this have been billed as 11200, 11201 on 4 lines each with one unit.  This is not alot of money, but I do need to make sure the front end staff understands how to bill this in the future.


----------



## mitchellde

surgical codes may not be billed with units greater than 1.  11200 is for the 1st 15 and 11201 is for each additional 10 or any part thereof.  So you need the additional code for each block of 10 or piece of 10.  
11200          this is the 1st 15
11201.          This will take you thru 25
11201 59.      This goes thru 35
11201 59.       This goes thru 45
11201 59.         This goes thru 55
11201 59.         This will take care of the last 5


----------



## dmunsch

How would you bill the following? No matter what I do the 11200 seems to get denied. Any suggestions?

99214/25
17000
17003
17110/59
11200/59
 or
99213/25
17000
17003
11200/59


----------



## dmunsch

*Derm coding*

How would you bill the following? No matter what I do the 11200 seems to get denied. Any suggestions?

99214/25
17000
17003
17110/59
11200/59
 or
99213/25
17000
17003
11200/59


----------



## mjb5019

*Skin tags*

Have you carefully read the ENTIRE  code description of skin tag removal- are you tring to also code destruction of the skin tag? That appears to be covered by the 11200 and 11201 codes.


----------



## LACEY13

*skin tags*

Do you use the V49.89 in order to bill Medicare for skin tags it must be noted that they are Intensly itchy, bleeding or painful.  If it is one of these or all three you have to put the 701.9 and v49.89.  If it is not medicare considers skin tags begnin and will not pay for them?


----------



## DAPHNE JONES

*Skin tag removal*

What if the dr did skin tag removal by shaving do you also use the 11200??


----------



## LACEY13

Yes it is destruction by any method


----------



## LACEY13

and it should be 

99214-25
17000-59
17003-59
17110
11200-59


----------



## Biller385

17110 states benign lesions other than skin tags, so you would not use this code. Guidelines under Destruction states for sharp removal or electrosurgical destruction of skin tags and fibrocutaneous tags see 11200, 11201.

Code as follows:

99214-25
11200
11201 x 5

Cathy


----------



## kb26coder

Make sure you are using the V49.89 code with the 701.9 to state that the skin tags are symptomatic...otherwise Medicare will most likely not cover the procedures. Code the procedures as
11200 x1
11201 x4

Most carriers require 11201 to be billed using units instead of separate line items.


----------

